# Féraud



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Apparently, this company makes suits (I think I got the name right). Does anyone have an opinion on this brand?

(This is not a potential purchase, I am just curious)


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Shameless Bump!


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

No one familiar with this maker? Wow, this may well be my first unanswered question on AAAC...!


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

johnnyblazini said:


> Wow, this may well be my first unanswered question on AAAC...!


It's all about you, isn't it Johnny.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Tomasso said:


> It's all about you, isn't it Johnny.:icon_smile_wink:


Are you implying that it's not?


----------



## Gherkins (Jul 10, 2005)

I do remember that my mother bought Louis Féraud clothes in the late seventies and eighties. At that time they produced quite good, but not at all top-notch women's clothing.
Two or three years ago I got a Féraud coat and a shirt. Both were of decent quality and not too expensive. I have no idea if Féraud is really the same company as Louis Fèraud.
As much as I have seen the produce solid clothing but nothing really exciting.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Louis Feraud was a French couturier, who was (reasonably) famous in the 1960s and 70s.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Feraud

The menswear range is a license held by a German manufacturer 'Miltenberger - Otto Aulbach', who also holds a licence for Daniel Hechter
and the Karl Lagerfeld range of men's wear.

It's a lower to mid, mid-price range. In Germany you find the brand frequently in department stores. I don't think there is anything special about it.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Had a brief look at some Feraud items yesterday. Agreed with bengal-stripe - nothing special.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Actually, Louis Feraud first gained notoriety in the 1950's after Bridgette Bardot wore one of his little white sundresses at Cannes (where this former ski instructor had a shop). The subsequent photos of BB created quite a stir, resulting in an enormous demand for these Feraud dresses. Later that year, he opened a boutique in Paris. His clientele -- including Bardot, Ingrid Bergmen and Kim Novak -- kept him in the news (society pages as well as fashion magazines). That he became a celebrity should not overshadow the fact that he was a superb designer, crafted some outstanding collections, and mentored some exceedingly talented -- and later successful -- designers. Over the years, his company grew. I believe at its high point, Feraud had some four dozen outlets around the world. He also developed several perfumes for Avon. However, his reach into menwear was rather limited.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Are his suits fused?


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Think Pierre Cardin...


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

I am not very familiar with Cardin, but I am guessing that all that stuff is glued.. Is this so?


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

johnnyblazini said:


> I am guessing that all that stuff is glued.. Is this so?


Yes, definitely! I don't even know whether the stuff is (still) produced in Germany.
They might come from Poland, Romania or even further away.


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

They sell that stuff at the Bay in Toronto. Looks glued to me and not as nice fabrics as some of the other glued stuff at the Bay.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

Seen the brand in several stores in Australia.

Louis Feraud. 

Their shirts are made mostly in China & Indonesia. I bought one that was made in Italy. Made my Ingram. 

Suits are made in Romania and Bulgaria. All the one's I've seen are fused.

Fabrics are nice. Quality very similar to Hugo Boss, Strellson.

I don't own any of their suits, nor would consider buying.


----------



## beerbudgetchampagnetastes (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all, first post so go easy on me.

Louis Feraud had 2 stores in Melbourne. I have 4 of their suits, purchased about 3 1/2- 5 1/2 years ago. 2 would be considered their high end and made in Germany, 2 would be mid range, made in Hungary. They have nicer fabrics, cut & finish than similarly priced Hugo Boss (which may not say a lot).

They are a long way superior to the department store quality of the Romanian manufactured suit which retails at about 50% less, (and a hell of a long way superior to Pierre Cardin) which i find very ordinary but sadly probably superior to suits worn by most Melbournians.

I use them as my basic suit, since "graduating" to Italian full canvas about 3 1/2 years ago as my dressier suits. They have worn & dry cleaned pretty well, although don't have very frequent use. A navy pinstripe LF i still wear occassionly as a dress suit and is regularly complimented on.

The decline in quality has seen the 2 stores close but i'm led to believe will re-open eventually with the flagship line.

The shirts were that were made in Hong Kong were an ok everyday shirt and wore quite well, but i was horrified to see made in China about 3 1/2 years ago and since have avoided them like the plague.

Hope this helps JB


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you all. JB


----------

